# Poisons



## stormysouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Poisons


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 10, 2006)

More


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm lucky my honey has big hands.


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 10, 2006)

More


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 10, 2006)

More


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Couldn't resist. My son Zach, My honey Tony, His daughter Shelly, The horse "Fat Boy", and me.


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 10, 2006)

One more..... My daughter Steff, Fat Boy the Horse, & Me. It's a ral BAD Hair day!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2006)

Great finds Lisa, You gotta love poisons.[] Great group pics too. Tony and your son look like they could handle a shovel real well.[]


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Tony is 6'3" farm bred and raised Hoosier country boy. He can dig a hole pretty quick.

 Zach is a good worker. He doesn't have as much time to dig. He got his first job. He handles and cools race horses at the training center for people. He makes between $ 45.00 - $ 75.00 each day on Saturday & Sunday. Wish I made that at 12. If ya can't tell I love my family (animals included) and my bottles. Steff wants to be a mortician. Specialing in difficult reconstructions. Next year she'll start taking some collage courses. She's in 10th grade and a really gifted artist.

 Sorry back to the glittering beauties. Hope you enjoyed the few I posted. I'll try to get some better pic's.

 Lisa


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, I would have never guessed you love them all so much, it only shows every time you mention them.[] My wife does that too, anamals and all.[]


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 10, 2006)

It was funny trying to take the pic's. Poor Tony is my living bottle display rack. When he spreads his fingers out it's 11" from the tip of his pinky to the tip of his thumb. I get the bright idea for him to stick bottles between his fingers an hold them up in front of the light. You should have seen the look on his face when I told him he had to hold 3 bottles and a penny for size reference.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 10, 2006)

Warren...


 I feel so inadequate... I only measure 10 1/8th inches across my hand, from the tip of my pinky to the tip of my "Thumb dude"...[X(]  I don't know what I'm going to do... I got it, I'll grow my fingernails a lot longer!![]

 Lisa, those group photos of you and your family are terrific... you look great... you have  a fantastic smile and you look happy... happy... happy.  My best to you and your family.[] I can see a sparkle in your eyes and sparkle in your smile...  

 Now, back to the bottles... you need to have Warren help you construct a bottle "Tumbler" machine!!!  That will be the next level for you to master!![>:]

 Only kidding... you found some nice stuff and I still would like to come out to dive that area on the river... it would be great to meet you and exchange ideas and share the individual glass searching techniques... This hobby... these people are great, aren't they?

 You take care and my best to you, Tony and your family...[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh man, mine only measures 9in. [&o]I got little girly man hands.[X(] Well at least mine are very tallented, my thumb dude does a mean John Wayne imitation.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh man ya'all crack me plumb up. 

 Wayne,

 Did ya look up falls of the ohio? I've never done any diving but... the first white folks in this area goes back to 1539. And do ya'all really have to fight eels and really big fish? I've heard about huge cats in the rivers are the rumors true?


----------

